# Never ending nausea



## shazz (Jun 14, 2012)

While waiting for my gallbladder to be taken out I am suffering never ending nausea.

Am on metaclopramide and cyclizine but they are not working.

Have tried drinking peppermint tea and eating liitle but often.  It doesn't seem to matter if I eat or not the nausea is constant.

Nothing is working and its driving me nuts!

Any suggestions would be gratefully received and tried!


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 14, 2012)

have they tried to give you Zofran?  They dissolve on your tongue.  they have 4mg ones and 8mg ones.  I take the 8mgs.  I suffer from nausea all of the time and take these on a daily basis.   they don't help all of the time, but I found they were the most effective.  Hang in there shazz!  Why are they  making you wait if its giving you that much trouble?


----------



## shazz (Jun 14, 2012)

Apparently they wait for the inflammation and what not to go down as it causes less risk when taking the gallbladder out.
I can see me having more problems with it so I imagine I will be back to a&e sooner rather than later.
Hopefully they wont be slow in getting me in.
They did try me on some buccasten things that you melt along your gumline but these had no effect whatsoever on me.
Am going back to see the nurse tomorrow for my inr so will ask for something else.


----------



## Sailorluna (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a fan of ginger root pills and ginger tea. 

I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## shazz (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a huge fan of ginger per say although I do like ginger biscuits so will try them!

Thanks for the suggestion though.

Maybe if I get ginger and something else tea, maybe that would work. Will look tomorrow

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kllyeve (Jun 14, 2012)

Gravol - has some ginger based lozenges that work well - you might not like the taste as the are very gingery though.   I am in Canada, so I am  not sure if they have that brand where you are.

Feel better soon


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 14, 2012)

Darn, sorry Shazz!   Things work so differently over here in the states   When I was having GB problems it took a little bit to diagnose it, but then I was in surgery the next week.  

I really hope you don't have too many problems   You've had enough.  Do you think that  your GB is what is causing most of your problems right now?  I mean aside from stumpy being a dick?


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 14, 2012)

P.S  BIG BIG BIG hugs to you!!


----------



## shazz (Jun 15, 2012)

You made me laugh so loud Manzy!
Stumpy being a dick!
I think between the GB and stumpy they are causing all my problems.
Just hope I don't have Crohns on top.
Off to the ddocs in a bit to see if they can give me another anti sickness tablet. Not sure if they will. But its worth asking.

Big big hugs to you and Sadie bear


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 15, 2012)

Soda crackers help me.. plus the salt would be good for you right now.


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 15, 2012)

hehe.  I read it again after I posted it and thought maybe I should change that wording, but the thought I might get you to smile at least 

I hope they can help you a bit more today at the docs!  It is horrible feeling nauseous all the time.


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Shaz, did you ask about ondansetron...thats the zofran Manzy mentioned. Its about the only thing thats working for my nausea/vomiting at the moment, not always effective but better than all the others.
Nausea is just the worse thing, I hate it and just end up having to lie down or go to sleep to get away from it. As for food when you are like that...uggh.
Hope you get something that works for you whilst you wait for your op. 

Have they said if they can do it laparoscopically or is your recent surgery going to have caused too many adhesions?


----------



## shazz (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi LMH.

Went to my docs and they said they couldn't prescribe ondansetron that a doctor at the hospital has to do it.
Anyway the doc I saw is on call tomorrow at the out of hours docs so she said if the tips she gave me to try do not help to phone them up and she will do me a prescription.

The tips she gave me arehave toasted muffins/crumpets, which I can have no problems, but instead of margarine/spread/butter have jam.

Have tried it and it did ease it for a while but it comes back again within an hour or so.

So i am stuck, for now, having one anti sickness tablet and then a different one 4 hours later. Will see how it goes tonight if no better I will phone them up tomorrow and get some more!

Forgot to add that the big bad d has come back. So far today I have emptied my bag 7 times! Don't want to get dehydrated.


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 15, 2012)

EEK! on the big bad D.  I had that over the weekend and lost the 3 pounds I had gained the week before.  Well, I didn't lose the weight over the weekend, but that started the chain reaction that did eventually end in me losing the 3-pound weight gain that I was complaining about a week about.

But, back to the nausea thing....  Maybe not a solution today, but at least someone is still listening to you and is willing to help.  I am so relieved that you are still getting looked after, finally!


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 15, 2012)

They can prescribe it....


----------



## shazz (Jun 15, 2012)

Have already planned to phone the emergency docs tomorrow and get them to give me some.

Going to stick to fresubins and crumpets/muffins and jam for now. Little and often. 

And keep the fluids up!


----------



## shazz (Jun 16, 2012)

Came over a bit weird last night.

Felt really sick even after taking a cyclizine tablet and then started to feel cold and shaky. Took some paracetamol and went to bed but still don't feel brilliant now. Just had a fresubin and I think i will stay on these for the time being and avoid food for a while.

Just want it all to go away and to feel normal for one day. Don't want tto phone the docs cause I know they will probably admit me again and i don't think i can take it anymore. I honestly don't think my family can take much more of this either.


----------



## shazz (Jun 16, 2012)

Been sick again so waiting to go see the emergency doc.

Fed up.


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh no...not again!   Big hugs, Shazzy!!


----------



## Artificial (Jun 16, 2012)

Shazz! I haven't been on here in a couple of months, sorry to hear you're still not doing well :-( xx


----------



## shazz (Jun 16, 2012)

Have now got metronidazole and stemetil for the sickness.

Hope these work cause i dont think i can take any more being sick


----------



## Trysha (Jun 16, 2012)

You poor thing Shazz---what are they doing to you...
I know it is not optimal to remove an inflamed gallbladder but sometimes it is necessary.
This happened to me and the surgery was delayed until the time they decided.
Its the time in between that is so hard with all the nausea and pain.
Its not going to stop until that GB is removed.
I can see you back inside very soon--- not a place we want to be but hospitals have their uses  ------sometimes.
Feel better soon
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## shazz (Jun 16, 2012)

I am hoping the antibiotics help at least a little bit. Put them with the 3 different anti sickness meds I am now on and hopefully it will see me through titill iI get my GB removed.

Managed to eat a toasted muffin with jam and am trying to get as much fluid down as i can as my blood pressure was low.

Having more problems with stumpy today though so that's no fun either! This also makes me feel really crappy and like I have got flu!

Just can't win. If I felt like they would do something I would demand to be admitted but i know they wont do anything so what's the point?!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's hoping that tonight you get sleep, and in the morning see some improvement with the meds you are on sweet Shazzy.
:ghug:


----------



## Astra (Jun 16, 2012)

Hope the metronidazole doesn't exacerbate it all Shazz, that stuff sucks big time! Makes me sick as a dog.
Hope you have a more restful night, big hug your way hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jun 16, 2012)

Have taken 2 doses today.
Also 1 dose of the stemitil.
Don't feel as sick so that's a good sign!

Off to bed now. Still really tired.

Ggggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Trysha (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Shazz
How are things with you today?
HUgs
Trysha


----------



## shazz (Jun 18, 2012)

Still really tired. Am eating toasted muffins more frequently. Its all i can stomach but at least its something.
Not been feeling so sick. Have started itching all over though! 
I swear i sort one thing out and something else starts in!
Wondering if its the antibiotics


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 18, 2012)

Call the doctor that issued the antibiotics.  Itching can come from liver issues, too, and considering you have gallstones, I wonder if one is blocking something and throwing your liver functions off.  It's a stretch, but it is a possibility.


----------



## Trysha (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Shazz
 that's good advice.
The docs should be informed of the itching.Of course it could be a number of things.
I had that with an antibiotic reaction,and even with medical help deteriorated into a severe anaphylactic reaction-close call that time...a week in hospital---horrors!
For me it was metronidazole and ciprofloxacin together.
Take care and
Feel better soon
Hugs 
Trysha


----------



## 0121crohnslady (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Shazz....

sorry to see that your having so much trouble at the moment, I had all that and they took my gallbladder out and it all settled for a while. Its been a few years now and i still have to take Omeprazole daily, because if i leave it out i get severe heartburn and nausea....

Hope you manage to feel a bit better soon...

Hugs Cath...x


----------



## shazz (Jun 18, 2012)

The itching is all on my stomach and my hhead for some strange reason.
Not changed any shampoo or washing powder or anything like that.
I just want 1 day when i am not having to deal with something else!
Its driving me nuts!

On the doc issue it was an emergency doctor that prescribed the antibiotics so he wont be back at the place until Saturday by which time i will have finished the course.
I could go to my gp's and see someone but want a day when i don't need to.

I forgot to take my omeprazole the other day and oh hell did I feel ill. I really didn't think it was doing much but i sure knew it when I forgot to take it! I had read that its not good to be on it for a long time though.


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 18, 2012)

goodness shazz   Luckily you are being able to keep some things down.  That's a start at least.  But what the heck is up with the itching???  You take care of yourself and get lots of rest!


----------



## shazz (Jun 18, 2012)

I have no idea but it didn't start until Saturday. Can't remember if it was before or after I started the antibiotics though!
Brain isn't what it used to be. Actually nothing on me is what it used to be!!!
I have found out I can have sorbet so will be hunting that down soon!
Also worked out that if the food has got less than 0.3% saturated fat I can tolerate it. But you try finding something you fancy that has that low saturated fat in it! Scratch that, you try finding *anything* with that low saturated fat!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 18, 2012)

Eggs? Soft.  Scrambled without milk.


----------



## shazz (Jun 18, 2012)

I will try them. I love mine with lots of salt as well!

My stomach is sooooo bloated at the moment I look pregnant and its driving me nuts!

How you doing Misty hun? Everything all ok?


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll trade you stomaches!!!  I have to wear maternity wear full time now.  And it seems it will NEVER end!  I only weigh 7.5 stone and have a 48 inch waist.

Thank you hernia, and weird fat distribution after surgery.  Saving for plastic surgery.

But, I'm hoping to be fixed by the end of the year.  Trying my damndest not to flare with stress from work, etc.  I'll get there...


----------



## shazz (Jun 18, 2012)

I have ff boobs and my stomach is sticking out further than them!

If i didn't know better(hysterectomy) I would be doing a pregnancy test!

Hope they 'fix' you soon hun!

Oh almost forgot. All the lovely strawberries and raspberries are now waiting to be picked in my garden so tomorrow I am going to pick some, put them in my blender, with some lactofree milk then strain it! Think that would ok don't you? So no pips but lots of niceness 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 18, 2012)

yum!!  I'd love me some fresh out of the garden strawberries!!  That sounds like a good idea Shazz.

I'm thinking that once we get to California, I'll get all kinds of amazingly fresh fruits and veggies.  That's the only good thing I can think of to moving out there! lol

Sorry about the bloating.  It really sucks.  In the morning my belly is flat by the end of the day it sticks way out and is painful   Why?!?  stupid digestive systems.


----------



## shazz (Jun 20, 2012)

Did my shake yesterday and it was lovely! Bit of a bellyache but not too much.

Also thought i would put it on here that i got my date for j-pouch on 2nd August!!

I did put it in another thread but you all might have missed it.

So very excited and scared as well


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 20, 2012)

:allright::headbang::cheerss:


----------



## skippy111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im also a fan of the Zofran!

they gave it to me in the hospital to help prevent nausea,


----------



## shazz (Jun 20, 2012)

Stumpy has been so active today my butt hurts!

He obviously knows his time is coming to an end.

Have worked out it is only 42 days till my op!!!!!!!!!

The antibiotics have helped ccalm things down a lot in the last few days. Have managed to eat a bit more. Had a bagel with marmalade for breakfast and for lunch I had the most amazing mashed potato and pureed mushy peas! Couldn't eat a lot but I managed to get some down and I am so proud of myself. I also , for my tea yesterday, had scrambled eggs on a toasted muffin. Thankyou so much Misty for the suggestion. It was divine! Had lots of salt and a huge glass of water with it.

Have not needed as many stemetil or other anti sickness tablets as i had before. That's always a good thing.

Have still got some pain but not nearly as much so have stopped taking the tramadol all together and am just on paracetamol so that's another good thing.

Am still trying to pace myself and not go mad and do everything i know needs doing but now i have my date its harder but i will try!

Hope you are all as well as can be. Sending you aall lots of hugs and love. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so happy you finally got your date!!!  That is not far away at all  

Glad you are feeling a little better and are able to eat some, too!!!  You deserve it 
big hugs to you, friend.


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 20, 2012)

Wonderful news about the pouch!!  I am soooo jealous!  I am wondering if your stoma is more active because you are reducing the tramadol?  Tends to stop people up a bit. And of course the simple fact that...YOU ARE EATING more!!!  Yay!!!!


----------



## shazz (Jun 20, 2012)

Stoma has bbeen a bit painful the last few days. Mostly the area around him.
Stumpy is my butt(what's left of it) and i have been bleeding with lots of mucous the lat few days. Today I had to run, nearly knocking hubby over, to get to the loo in time! Not had to do that for a long, long time.
Will be counting down the days I can tell you.

Your time will come soon I hope Misty. It has to.

Have to admit I was a little bit concerned about the not eating thing. Was worried I would not be able to eat if i left it much longer. Glad to say I had not forgotten how to!

Thankyou all for your continued support. I would not have gotten through this if not for you lot!


----------



## shazz (Jun 21, 2012)

Had a fair amount of pain and a llot of nausea overnight.

Stupid gallbladder


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 21, 2012)

You should name your gallbladder too.  After all, you are going to kill it off.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that you'll be taken care of soon Shazz  I don't think I've gotten used to naming things on here yet though.  You might have to teach me that one!  Hope today will be somewhat better...Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jun 21, 2012)

I am thinking either Gerty or Gary gallbladder.

What do you think?

Have managed to eat a few small things today.

The thing i realized today is that I am now steroid free and, so far, Stumpy Butt has been behaving! Bloody typical.


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 21, 2012)

I think a supermodel name.  Because you cant have fat, and dont eat much and its all ITS fault!  Who was the model who said 'nothing tastes as good as thin looks'.

Or how about 'Posh' shes a rail!


----------



## Trysha (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Shazz
Good news about the jpouch.
Next will be the gallbladder and then you will be like sixteen going on seventeen.
Too bad about the current symptoms but hope you will get some more relief soon.
Feel better soon
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 21, 2012)

You can't call it Gertie as thats my nickname and I don't look anything like a gallbladder!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 21, 2012)

littlemissh said:


> You can't call it Gertie as thats my nickname and I don't look anything like a gallbladder!


:ylol:


----------



## shazz (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok not Gertie!

It was Kate Moss who said that Misty. Maybe my GB shouldbe called Kate!

Still feel really sick. Taking the tablets and taking it easy


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 21, 2012)

I put my vote in for Kate Moss!!!  LOL  Sorry you are still having all that nausea, that really sucks   Are they going to take your GB out when they do your Jpouch?


@LMH, that is hysterical!!!!!


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 22, 2012)

I suppose my avatar has a jaundiced gallbladdery look!

Off to hospital as my hb is silly low again - blood transfusion 1 million and one. Only just had 2 units 2 weeks ago so a bit peeved.No signal in that ward of the hospital so have my DVD player in tow. 

Shazz, hope you are feeling better this morning. You should call mr gallbladder after Grumpy one of the seven dwarves.


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 22, 2012)

LMH, you need to have your own room, decorated to your taste there!  Not good.  I'm sorry for the continuing need of blood transfusions.
:kiss:


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Good luck today LMH. Hope this one lasts a bit longer.

I was being sick again last night. Pain was bad again as well. Didn't bother going to a&e. Still feel rough this mornng but not been sick for a few hours!
Will try some sips of water and see how that goes.

Might have to go with Grumpy as a name for my GB as i felt really ok yesterday for the first time in ages and then i am up throwing up half the night!

@Manzy - I wish they would do both at the same time but i doubt they will. I will ask the surgeon when i see him.

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 22, 2012)

Shazz & LMH,

I hope you two begin to feel better really soon  I agree that Grumpy sounds like a really good name right now!  Especially with all you've been put through.  Although, I'm sure that Grumpy would probably work on quite a few things that we all deal with around here.
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Couldn't take the pain any more so am back in a&e. Had some morphine and buscopan and feeling much better already. Waiting to see surgical team and see what they want to do


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 22, 2012)

Awwww man, shazz!  Well, glad you are getting a bit of relief...


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Am now back on surgical assessment unit. Again! Think they are keeping me in overnight for observation and fluids. Xxxxxxx


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 22, 2012)

It would be lovely if they would just take Grumpy Kate Moss out!


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

I will ask but dont think they will!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish they would take the bloody thing out now too Shazz!  You def need to get this all over and done with.


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

I totally agree! My thinking is if I have my gb out now I will still be ok to have my j pouch done in 5 weeks time


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

Dang!!  Sorry you had to go back to the hospital   Are they taking good care of you at least?


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Its like home from home on here. I know all the nurses. Have told the doc I want them to take my gb out cause I will only be back again in 3-4 days when my pain gets out of control again. The doc said she will ask the surgeons. We will see what they have to say. Costay in for pain relief control. Even the morphine is struggling to keep it at bay now.


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

You will all be so very proud of me! They were going to send me home with oramorph but I stood my ground and they are now hoping to do my op on monday!!!! They need to get my inr level back to normal so they have stopped my warfarin. Have never been so happy to be told I am having surgery!


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

Go Shazz!!!  That is really awesome for you!!    I mean, surgery sucks, but GB surgery was a breeze compared to the bowel surgery!    let us know how you get on!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 22, 2012)

You GO girl!  :dance:


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks girls! I will be in over the weekend and will have some decent pain relief so thats a good thing as well. Am going to ask for iv fluids because I dont think they have written me up for any yet. Will update as and when. Xxx


----------



## Trysha (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Shazz,
So its good news mixed with bad,good in that you will be relieved of a useless gallbladder but bad that you have to have surgery.
Hope they keep up the pain control for you.
Feel better soon
Hugs
Trysha


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

Definitely ask for the fluids!  They always make me feel (somewhat) better.

Damn for being in over the weekend though!!  How many days are we up to now?  Have you lost count?  GEEZ!


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Tonight will be 37!!  Thats far too many. Am looking on the positive side in that ok I have to be here for the weekend but at least I will have pain relief! And I will have to rest as well. Never do that properly when at home. So thats good as well!


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

yes ma'am that is a good thing you'll have good pain relief   wooo hoo for that!  the hospital always have the good drugs lol


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

Are they going to do your GB surgery laparoscopically?


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking on the positive side of being in hospital this weekend.....the weather will be VILE...so hopefully you wont miss anything fun!


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 22, 2012)

YaaaaHOOOO!!  Excellent news!!!!!


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 22, 2012)

shazz said:


> Tonight will be 37!!  Thats far too many. Am looking on the positive side in that ok I have to be here for the weekend but at least I will have pain relief! And I will have to rest as well. Never do that properly when at home. So thats good as well!


Good news Shazz, and as manzy says GB surgery a breeze compared to bowel surgery.
We are costing the NHS a fortune between us, for a laugh I totted my days up. in the last 10 months - 58 days inpatient including 5 days ITU and 8 operations, 18 further inpatient days for transfusions plus 5 endoscopies...gulp...thats enough now I think. 

I really hope you get your op done early next week and you still get your J pouch done on time.


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Have been put in a cubicle so got my own bathroom! Yay! LMH how did your blood transfusion go today? My hubby is happy that now at last he can see where all his tax has gone! Xxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Shazz, in the hospital again  But, I suppose it also is a thank goodness!!!  Glad to hear they're finally gonna take it out so you won't be in pain anymore  Hope all goes well for you!  Take care.  Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 22, 2012)

Shazz -Transfusion went well today thanks. Cross matching much quicker than usual so managed to escape by 6pm. Nurse thought it highly amusing to say 'see you next week then' as I left!! Hope not.


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

LMH you have been through the ringer too, dear    I hope all this crap stops for you soon!!  Are you feeling any better?  I can't believe you have had 8 surgeries this year!!!  

Wishing both of you well!!!  big hugs to you both


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad it went well. Its really funny when the staff welcome you back. They did here with me! Its also nice cause I know where everything is like sick bowls and stuff so I just go get them. Have started itching like mad, morphine, so have had a piriton tablet. Am going to go to sleep in a bit as I didn sleep at all last night. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 22, 2012)

Sleep well my friend  Good luck.  Hope all will go smoothly and fast for you.  Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

Good night, sleep tight, don't let the nurses bite!!!!


----------



## shazz (Jun 22, 2012)

Hahahahaha made me laugh manzy! Its the male patients I am more worried about.


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank goodness you have your own room, then!!


----------



## shazz (Jun 23, 2012)

Still really tired today but taking it easy. Saw the consultant this morning and he said if my inr is below 1.5 tomorrow then he will do my op tomorrow. I doubt it will be but you never know! Am going to go back to sleep xxxxxxx


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 23, 2012)

Excellent, they may let you home monday then as usually day case surgery if done laparoscopically.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a hope that your inr will go to that level or below so you'll finally be taken care of.  Take care.  Xxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## shazz (Jun 23, 2012)

The pain has eased but I am not telling them that! Am really really tired today. Having naps when I can. Hope they do my op tomorrow.


----------



## Astra (Jun 23, 2012)

good luck Shazz, big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks joan. How are you doing? Hope the iron infusion did some good. Xxxxxxx


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 24, 2012)

Any news on whether you are being chopped today?


----------



## shazz (Jun 24, 2012)

Not today. My inr has gone up. Even without warfarin. Will be tomorrow or tuesday. Am on a surgical ward now so thats good. Pain is under control but comes back every now and then.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear you aren't gonna be fixed today  But, at least it sounds like you will be fixed soon!  Also, thankful to hear that you're in a place where they'll finally take care of you.  Thanks for keeping us updated Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 24, 2012)

Booo that you didn't get it done today   But yay for being where you have good pain management and they are finally taking care of you!!!

Big hugs to you, Shazz!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 24, 2012)

Gotta be tomorrow Shazz!!!


----------



## shazz (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope its tomorrow! Inr still not low enough yet but we will see.


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, well, well, well???? Is today the day?????!?!?!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Trysha (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Shazz
Hope you are recovering well after your GB surgery---that is if it happened.
May everything go well for you
Feel better soon
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## shazz (Jun 25, 2012)

Sadly no surgery today. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww shucks!  I had my happy shoes on and everything............


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh man  Pretty bad when we all want this so bad for you.  But, of course it just isn't happening quick enough for any of us....  Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jun 26, 2012)

Not today either! They will try for tomorrow.


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dang it!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 26, 2012)

:ybatty:  It's gotta be tomorrow!


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh good lord!!!  Hoping its tomorrow for you now and not pushed back again 

BIG BIG SADIE BEAR HUGS TO YOU SHAZZ!


----------



## Trysha (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Shazz
Just remember tomorrow is only a day away!
Feeling badly for you.
Ususally the docs like to wait until an acute gallbladder attack is over, so among other reasons this could be a prime one.
This happened to me and I was glad when the time came to get it over and done with.
Feel better soon
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 26, 2012)

Well.  Unfortunately the only thing I can say now is..... :sign0085: Hopefully tomorrow we'll be doctor buddies.  Sure hope tomorrow when I'm seeing my new one, you'll be seeing yours too. :hug:


----------



## shazz (Jun 26, 2012)

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow cross stitch gal. Fingers crossed for the both of us. Xxxxxxx update me on here how it goes xxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 26, 2012)

You know I will  Definately not going there empty handed though!  Especially with that medical log I've been keeping (into 3 pages now) and some doctors info that has: date of last period, phone # of the pharmacy I use & all the medications I'm taking whether prescription or not.  Let's see if I can overload her with info!:runaway:  

Sure hope they fix you tomorrow Shazz  We really do need to get you taken care of bad... :ybatty: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## shazz (Jun 27, 2012)

Well cancelled me again today. So thats it had enough. They will be told tomorrow that its not on to treat people like this, it is causing me and my family unnecessary stress. Either they operate on me tomorrow or they give me a date next week for scheduled surgery


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 27, 2012)

:angry-banghead:    Sheesh.  I can certainly understand your frustration.    

Big hugs, shazz.


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 27, 2012)

Give em' hell Shaz!!!  this is starting to get ridiculous!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought it was ridiculous a long time ago!!!!!!!XXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :ymad::angry-banghead::ybatty:


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 27, 2012)

Personally, being an absolute shit myself...I'd decorate the ass with my bag...just sayin, ahem.


----------



## shazz (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion Misty! But I have already told the surgeon if he cant do my op tomorrow they can get me back on warfarin and I will go home. He can then arrange with my other surgeon to do both ops at the same time on 2nd August. He had no choice but to agree so thats that!


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 27, 2012)

well, either way I guess you can see an end in sight!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet pea, why are you still on Warfarin????


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 27, 2012)

Most doctors insist on warfarin for at least 6 months after pulmonary embolism, some even longer.


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 27, 2012)

Seems to me like a too long of time.  Sorry, just a normal person here.  But 6 months...when you are up and about, hmmm.  Especially considering everything else going on with Shazz, and them holding off surgery because of it.  Gallbladder lapro, quick, easy...dont know.  I just dont get it.

Her PE has been clear for a long time.  I understand it's a risk. But still.


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## shazz (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree as well. As it has been explained to me I understand the following; I am at a greater risk now due to the size and nature of  the original pe. There is some hereditary link as well and all of the people in my family who have had surgery of some sort or another have all had dvt or pe. Also abdominal surgery carries a greater risk of pe anyway. Hope I explained it ok. Had another gallbladder attack tonight bad one. Made me glad I stayed xxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 28, 2012)

Dr appt went well  She had them take some blood from me & checked my CRP & ESR levels as well.  We decided to take me off the asacol since she even mentioned that it isn't working for me.  But, I am to stay on the pred 20mg that I am at right now.

We're going to try pentasa and see how that goes.  If that doesn't work, then we'll try the aza at a lower dose than I was before.  If that still doesn't work, then we'll talk again as far as other ways to go.  Am supposed to update her in 2 weeks to give her an update on my symptoms.  Thankfully I was pretty relaxed when we left today and happy for the plan of action along with someone who actually wanted to listen  Hopefully now things will start calming down some at this household.  Just hope this can happen for the rest of you as well.  Xxxxxxxxxx Lisa


----------



## shazz (Jun 28, 2012)

Am so so glad it went well and you are seeing a way forward now. It really does make a difference just having a doctor listen to you let alone agree with what you are saying. Good job!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks  We are very thankful too!  At least there's a point of action now.  Now we need to really get going with you!  Can't wait to hear some good stuff happening your way.  Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jun 28, 2012)

HAD IT DONE!!!! Very sore but glad its been done more later xxxxxxx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 28, 2012)

:dance::yoshijumpjoy::congratualtions::applause::emot-dance::cheerss::mademyday:


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 28, 2012)

No way!!!   EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :cheerss:  wooHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:soledance::Flower::applause::emot-waycool:


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 28, 2012)

Good news. Did They do it laparoscopically or were you sliced and diced?
Keep well and only upwards now!


----------



## shazz (Jun 28, 2012)

They did it keyhole judging by the small plasters on my tummy! Not spoken to anyone yet so no details xxxxxxx


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 28, 2012)

Excellent news. Are you escaping today or tomorrow?


----------



## shazz (Jun 28, 2012)

Not for a while cause they need to sort out my warfarin first. Might not be going home till tuesday or wednesday


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 28, 2012)

Thats ridiculous. Surely your GP can sort your warfarin out. Most GP's have anticoag clinics...and are better at it than the juniors on surgical wards.
No wonder the NHS is falling apart.


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 28, 2012)

You could have heparin injections at home until INR in range. Simples.
(They now do this for DVT and some PE's thus avoiding admission totally.)


----------



## shazz (Jun 28, 2012)

They are just being extra careful with me I think. I appreciate it as well. Would rather stay a bit longer than be kicked out too soon and end up with complications


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 28, 2012)

yippeeeeee!!!!!!!   So glad you had it done today, Shazz!!!  It's been far too long   now on the road to recovery and you feeling better before your next op!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 28, 2012)

Yipeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank goodness  Well.  Maybe we didn't get taken care of on the same day.  But, I'm so thankful that they finally took care of you!  Get some rest and hopefully these surgeries will all be over before you know it  Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## shazz (Jun 28, 2012)

Its what we are hoping for at will wait and see. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 28, 2012)

Gotta admit that the wait is always the hard part  Especially since I am like a little kid when it's waiting to get better!  Here's a hope for all of us though to get all the help we need to feel somewhat normal again  Xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 28, 2012)

The waiting has been much better since finding you all here!!


----------



## shazz (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree toothy! Waiting with friends is much better than waiting alone. 

I had a rough night last night. The air they pumped into my stomach during the op has gotten trapped somewhere and is agonising. Its in my abdomen somewhere but its not coming out through my stoma and although I have been burping its not a lot.
they have given me lots of pain relief over night.
just want to get rid of this air. My stomach isnt bloated or distended or anything so dont know where it is.

Have been walking to the toilet on my own all night so I am pleased with that little milestone!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't like the thought of your discomfort.  But, am thankful for little milestones in the making  May they continue to come for you more easily than the first... :hug:


----------



## shazz (Jun 29, 2012)

Going to get shaun to bring in some peppermint tea to see if that helps. They said it might so will give it a go


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck  Hopefully it'll bring some comfort for you...


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 29, 2012)

The gas floating around inside after surgery is very painful indeed.  Walk as much as possible.  And belch, of course.  But it will eventually come out.  Sorry it hurts!


----------



## carolhew (Jun 29, 2012)

Shazz, I am so happy for you!!!! Hopefully once the trapped air is gone you will be on the road to recovery! Sending you healing vibes. Again I would like to tell you how much I admire you! You have been through so much and still maintain a great attitude. Carol


----------



## shazz (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you carol. Have had hard days and easy days but have tried to stay positive throughout. A lot of other people on here have inspired me to stay as positive as I can. Hope you are well hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jun 29, 2012)

Thought I would give you a plan of action update. So the plan is to re warfarinise me to aa safe and managable level over the weekend. Then home monday if all is well! I am happy with this plan as it gives me the weekend to get any niggles out of the way before they develop into bigger issues at home.

another bit of great news is I have my appetite back!! Yay at last. Cant eat very much at a time but I am eating, thats the main thing!!!!!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay food!!!!!  I think getting niggles out of the way before you go home is a good idea.  All the things that have happened to you Shazz...better safe than sorry!
:ghug:


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so happy you got an appetite back!!

That trapped air can be so brutal.   Do you have a chair in your room that you can rock in or something like that?  After my resection, they had me do that, and it did help the air move around better.


----------



## shazz (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep I have got a nice chair I can use. Will try that later.

Saw the surgeon very briefly. He just wanted to tell me that as they brought the gallbladder out there was a substantial spillage of bile into my abdomen. So some of the pain I am getting is from the thorough scrubbing they gave my insides after!

He didnt have time to say anything as he was running late for clinic but he did wish me a speedy recovery.
I am having a lovely mug of peppermint tea to help and have also got some mints to suck on.

Hopefully this and the decent pain relief will work.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad things are going well for you Shazz  Also thankful to hear that the recovery is going smoothly!  Thanks for keeping us updated in all this!  Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :heart::hug:


----------



## Manzyb (Jun 29, 2012)

That's awesome!!  

How's stumpy being?  I hope he's not giving you troubles.

I'm really glad that you had that darn thing yanked and you are on the road to recovery!!!


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 1, 2012)

Shazzy...how are you doing sweetheart??????????????
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Misty  I've been wondering the same thing!  It's been a couple of days and pretty quiet on the homefront!  How ya doing sister?  Hugs to everybody


----------



## shazz (Jul 1, 2012)

Good news is I am home.

Bad news is the pain wont go away!!

Was really looking forward to a nice nights sleep in my own bed. No sooner had I got in then my shoulder and back statred really hurting. I tried sitting up, with support all no good. So i am back in the front room on the sofa sat upright and miserable.

I had to come ho e as there was a seriously mentally ill lady who was keeping everyone on the ward awake. I had not slept properly since my op and felt it was starting to affect my recovery.

So here I am.

Have just taken 2 tramaol so they should help with the pain soon.


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi!  Up with foot cramps.  There was a woman on my ward kept everyone awake when I had my major op.  Couldnt understand why the hell they didnt knock them out with something!

Hope you are getting a bit of rest now.  Wonder if the shoulder pain is a bit of gas from the op?  Hope it calms down and you sleep!


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 1, 2012)

Ugh, Shazz.  I remember how painful those gas pains were.  After I had my GB out that was the worst part of it.  It was really bad when I had my lap resection too   Hope it eases up so you can get some really really good rest!


----------



## 2thFairy (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad you are home, shazz.  Big hugs for the remaining pain!  :hug:


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 2, 2012)

Well...thankfully you're home  Hope the pain will go down for you soon though...  Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys.

It did eventually go away enough for me to sleep for a few hours. It is worse in the evenings and overnight. Hoping it will go away soon!

Really glad to be home!


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 3, 2012)

How are you doing Shazz???  Bit worried bout you!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you feeling any better?  Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2thFairy (Jul 3, 2012)

You know you can't just leave us hanging like this....


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope you are doing well, Shazz!!!  Thinking of you


----------



## shazz (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry!

Have been sleeping and resting a lot. Still sore, not unexpected, but getting better every day.
The pain from the gas/air is still with me but I am managing with tramadol and paracetamol.
My appetite is slowly returning and its nice to be able to eat with little to no nausea.
Am aching a lot but its bearable.
Am having to inject myself daily with clexane until my inr is back to therapeutic levels again. Not really enjoying that!
My stomach is a beautiful array of colors due to the surgery and the injections. 
My wounds are hardly noticeable. One in my belly button again, he has taken all the old scar tissue away and given me a gorgeous neat scar, then 3 more small cuts just below my bust line.
He has done a fab job and am very happy with the result.
Might even try to get a picture on here for you all to see.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 4, 2012)

No worries, you're forgiven  Glad to hear that you're feeling/getting better.  Sad to hear that you're still getting some pain, but thankfully it's more bearable.  Hopefully you'll be up jumping and dancing around a bit easier soon.  In the meantime...XxxxxxxxxxxLisa


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 4, 2012)

Decided to wait on starting the pentasa because the pharmacy didn't have the prescription right away.  Plus, with asacol being so expensive we decided it'd be better to use the stuff up rather than just keeping it around.  So, my last 2 pills of asacol will be with breakfast and then I start on the new drug.  Gonna be a challenge for me at first having to take 4 doses like the doctor wants.  But, will manage.  Otherwise, surviving here too.  Xxxxxxxx


----------



## 2thFairy (Jul 4, 2012)

YaY Shazz!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## shazz (Jul 4, 2012)

Been feeling progressively more achy as the day has gone on. Been taking paracetamol and keeping my fluids up but its not making any difference.
Hope its not the start of an infection or a cold or something!
My wounds look ok, not red or sore. They are itchy but that's a sign of healing right?


----------



## shazz (Jul 4, 2012)

Cross-stitch gal said:


> Decided to wait on starting the pentasa because the pharmacy didn't have the prescription right away.  Plus, with asacol being so expensive we decided it'd be better to use the stuff up rather than just keeping it around.  So, my last 2 pills of asacol will be with breakfast and then I start on the new drug.  Gonna be a challenge for me at first having to take 4 doses like the doctor wants.  But, will manage.  Otherwise, surviving here too.  Xxxxxxxx


Thank as for the update hun.
Glad things are going well. Good luck on the pentasa. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 4, 2012)

Itchy is generally a good sign Shazz.  But, achy isnt.  I have to say, I have been achy with all the crap weather we are having and the low pressure systems.  Times I thought I was either starting to flare, or coming down with the flu.  Next day or two its gone.  Lets hope that happens for you. 

But....just think about what your poor old body has been thru, and maybe it deserves an ache or two.  I am hoping every single day brings great improvement.  I know when you still arent quite right, it's easy to get down.  But, look at what you were like two weeks or months ago.  See what an improvement!

Thank you for the update!  And enjoy that food!


----------



## shazz (Jul 4, 2012)

I know i am 100% better than I was even a few weeks ago.
Just had some scrambled eggs and a lovely cup of tea. Sat watching the tennis now.
Its more iin my legs than anywhere else at the moment but i occasionally feel very cold. Will keep taking the paracetamol and getting lots of rest.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea  Rest is always a good thing!  Get it while you can  I'm having a hard time getting some myself.  The dogs next door keep waking me up with their whining & barking.  Tempted to throw some chocolate to them just to shut them up so I can go back to sleep for awhile.  Unfortunately, might just be a waste of good chocolate  Pretty bad when the neighbor dogs are so loud and you can't even hear our chicks outside because they're so quiet though...

Thanks so much for the updates  Hopefully the discomfort will go down quick for you.  Will let you know how the pentasa does.  Thanks for the support  Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad you're getting lots of rest and are able to eat!    That is really good to hear for you.


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 8, 2012)

How you doing??


----------



## shazz (Jul 8, 2012)

Up and down.
Been trying to eat but been feeling sick a lot again.
Still getting the sweats and chills.
Still aching a lot.
Still very tired.
Just taking one day at a time.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh Shazz  Sorry to hear that you're still not feeling up to snuff.  Thankful to hear that you're doing well otherwise though

Still dealing with headaches from the new meds.  But, have only been with the new drug since thur without the old stuff and am seeing improvement.  So, even though we're still dealing with challenges this might actually be a bit of a blessing if I keep doing fairly well 

Hope things keep looking up for you  LisaXxxxxxxx


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry you are feeling poorly still.  The weather isnt helping, do you have your life raft out down there?


----------



## shazz (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha got the canoe on stand by! Really glad we live on a hill.
Was lovely and sunny earlier but its now so dark I might have to put some lights on in a minute!


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 8, 2012)

oh shazz   I was really hoping you hadn't been around because you were feeling so great!   

Still hoping every day that you have start feeling really good.


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 11, 2012)

How you doing shazzy??  Haven't heard from you in a few days and was starting to worry!  I hope that you are doing great and so busy running around having fun that you haven't had a chance to post


----------



## Kittee (Jul 11, 2012)

Zofran was the only thing to work for me. *hugs*


----------



## Trysha (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Shazz
How are you?
Where have you been these last few days?
Hope things are as well as can be expected
Hugs Trysha


----------



## shazz (Jul 11, 2012)

Sadly I have started t feel sick again!
Also abdo pain on the right side when I move, so trying not to move.
Still so very tired and my knee joints hurt like a bitch.
Been having chills and sweats as well.
Still trying to eat little and often but its getting harder with the nausea.
Not sure what is going on.


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 11, 2012)

Goodness shazz   Have you called the doc at all?  If you are having chills and sweats, you might have a fever!  I really hope you dont' have an infection or anything like that.

I was really hoping you went on holiday and were laying out on a beach feeling well!  

Big squishy hugs from KY!


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like infection Shazz.  Get yourself off to the Dr!


----------



## 2thFairy (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh Shazz... why oh why oh why can't you catch a break!!?!?!?!  :ghug:


----------



## shazz (Jul 11, 2012)

No temp. All as normal apart from the other stuff.
Keeping my fluids up, as usual, but I know if I don't have a temp the docs wont do anything


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 11, 2012)

Tell them temps dont always tell!  Like me for instance.  Perforated bowel, septic, fistula thru fallopian tube, CRP 160's, heart rate 170's...temp...NORMAL!!!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 11, 2012)

Goodness  Have you at least let them know what's going on?  Going to have to bring out our threatening voices again to get you better. :ymad::ybatty:Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazz (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok ok I will go to the docs.
Sheesh you lot nag very well online!
I know its cause you care. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 12, 2012)

Just imagine if we were all able to get together for the nagging!  HeHeHe  Truth is that we hope these updates will be turned around hearing that you're back to your "normal" self.  Take care my friend.  Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 15, 2012)

hehe! this is my every few days checkup on ya! LOL  You doing any better?


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree!!! :ylol:  Shazz, your nagging committee is back to check on you!  Hope this finds you doing better.  Xxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 15, 2012)

We do have to keep on each other sometimes!


----------



## 2thFairy (Jul 15, 2012)

Definitely.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 15, 2012)

Even if it's to the point of driving one crazy enough to get themselves some help just to shut us up

Btw, the pentasa's working pretty well and I've been starting to feel better.  Just having a hard time getting those horsepills down.  Milk shakes made from ice cream and my lactaid milk seem to help them slide down a little easier though.  Gotta update the doctor on wed.  So, will see if she's got any suggestions for that.


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 15, 2012)

yay!!  Good for you   I hope you continue to do well.  I hated taking pentasa.  16 of those suckers a day was not good for me.  lol  I'm terrible at swallowing pills.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, 8 of those bad boys is hard enough!  I'm pretty good at swallowing pills, but am becoming like a baby when these are concerned!  Have a good day everyone  Gotta feed my brats and head for work


----------



## shazz (Jul 16, 2012)

I am still pretty much the same. Still got nausea and right side pain.
Went to the docs all my obs are normal.
Considering going back again today.
So very tired


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry Shazz 
Was hoping we'd finally start getting you under control.  Thankful that your obs are normal.  But, we really need to do something about the nausea and the pain!  I know you hate it, but need to do whatever it takes to get you better.  Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Artificial (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Shazz 

i haven't been on the forum properly for a few weeks so have just got round to catching up on this thread....read the bit after the surgery was done and thought 'yay!'....now I see you're not doing so good after all boooo :-(

hope the docs get you all sorted out soon xx


----------



## ellie (Jul 16, 2012)

Just "calling in for a cup of tea" and saying hi - hope you're feeling better 


 HD


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Shazz. Really think you need a GI taking a good look in there. X


----------



## shazz (Jul 16, 2012)

Hopefully i will be having my next op on the 2nd August so he can have a rumage around in there!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 19, 2012)

Emailed the doctor last night with my update.  Plus, asked her about my having trouble getting those pills down.  She emailed back this afternoon saying that she was glad to hear that the pentasa is working, so we'll stay on it for the course and will consider the imuran if need be.  Says that she reviewed my tests seeing that I have no swallowing issues so to drink lots of water with those pills and do the best I can.  Encourages me to call or message her with any questions or concerns which I'm thankful to hear  Lisa


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 19, 2012)

Those darn things are just so big!!
Glad you're doing well, CSG


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 19, 2012)

You're not kidding there!  Showed them to a friend of mine at work and she said that they look like the size that you'd put up the other end!  Guess whenever I can I'll be having my milk shakes.  Really hurts my feelings during the summer 

We're thinking the dosage of pentasa and prednisone will stay the same until the blood level on the backside goes down/away.  Meanwhile, thanks manzy & 2thfairy, am thankful too that things seem to be getting better  Hope it'll be the same way for all of you guys too very soon... :hug:


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 20, 2012)

Shazzy!!  Update, please?  how you doing?  Worry about you!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 20, 2012)

Hope you're doing better Shazz and that your nagging club doesn't have to nag you to the hospital again!  Xxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## shazz (Jul 20, 2012)

Still pretty much the same guys.
Got lots of aches and the start of a migraine.
Just waiting till Tuesday to see if they will let me have my next op.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 20, 2012)

Not good that you're still not feeling good.  But, fingers crossed that you'll hear good results on tuesday!  Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 23, 2012)

Goodness 

I hope you get the good news that you can go ahead and have your op in August!!  You're so close to it.


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow Shazzy!!!! :heart:


----------



## shazz (Jul 24, 2012)

Thought I would update you all on to days pre op assessment.
They have decided to postpone my op until the end of September. It is too soon after my gb op and my lungs are still recovering from the pe.
I have to say although I am a bit gutted I do see where they are coming from and it gives me more time to get a bit fitter before the op.
I am still aching but not as much as before. Still dizzy when i move and stand up.
Still soooo very tired.
At least I can enjoy the summer hols with my boys now.
Hope you are all well.
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2thFairy (Jul 24, 2012)

Dagnabbit!  This is not what is supposed to happen, Shazz!  I hope you are able to enjoy the time with your boys.  Don't do too much though.

Lots and lots of well wishes until September!


----------



## Terriernut (Jul 24, 2012)

:rosette2:

I think giving your body a rest before the next surgery isnt a bad thing.  Enjoy those summer holiday days!


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry Shazz that you have to have it postponed   I was hoping you could get it over with and just get better!!  Although, it probably is best for your body to wait.  

big hugs to you from me and Sadie bear and I really hope you can get a little enjoyment out of the rest of the summer.


----------



## Neko76 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi and that I'm sending positive thoughts from across the pond. I'm doing chemo right now and I know how it feels to have the neverending fatigue while trying to raise two kids. I'm so tired of having to tell my daughter that I'm too tired to do stuff....It's effing frustrating and it's almost even more guilt-wracking that she's so understanding about it (my son is 10 months so he's good with just chilling on the couch with me =). I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone and obviously from all the posts we're all here for you.

All the best,

Kat


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you've gotta wait so long to be taken care of.  But, understand where they're coming from.  Glad to hear that you're able to enjoy some time with the kids though.  Take it easy and try to enjoy some relaxing time.  Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Manzyb (Aug 7, 2012)

how you doing shazzy pants? I haven't been around much lately, but I have been thinking about you and hoping you are doing better. Big sadie bear hugs to you!


----------



## shazz (Aug 8, 2012)

I am feeling so much better now. Have been out and about walking with the hubby and kids.
Even went to the gym on Sunday!!
Eating is still a bit of a problem in the evenings but I am managing OK.
Big big hugs back to you 2.
Hope everyone else is doing good.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Aug 8, 2012)

Yippeeeeee  Glad to hear that you're feeling better!  Hopefully the eating will come slowly for you too.  But, baby steps.

Am doing alright too.  Still getting the blood going on.  But, stomach feels better and I do get day breaks without seeing any blood at all.  Been pretty stressful workwise being scheduled shorthanded at night.  We're looking forward to taking a couple weeks off for vacation at the end of this month and are both excited for the relaxation part of it.  Busy part is my husband's cousin's wedding along with 4 long days of driving.:hug:


----------



## Manzyb (Aug 8, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that you are feeling better!!!!!  Thank goodness shazz!  
Being able to walk and do light exercise does make all of the difference in the world!

i've been so-so, still trying to find out my problem since I'm apparently in "remission".  Waiting for c-diff and some other tests right now.

Sadie is doing great!  We're in the processing of our big move out to California and everything is a bit crazy and busy and stressful, but a couple more weeks and we should finally all 3 be out in California and be back together again to try to gain some sort of normalcy!  

So glad to hear you are doing well!!


----------



## Manzyb (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Shazz!  Just checking in   Hope you are still doing better every day!!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Aug 27, 2012)

Hope all's going well with you Shazz since we haven't heard from you in awhile.  Hugs coming your way Lisa :hug:


----------



## 2thFairy (Aug 27, 2012)

Shazz---How's ya be???


----------



## Manzyb (Aug 30, 2012)

hmmmm... I'm starting to worry about Shazz.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Aug 30, 2012)

Manzyb said:


> hmmmm... I'm starting to worry about Shazz.


Yeah, usually she'd have replied to us before now...


----------



## Manzyb (Aug 31, 2012)

How are you doing CSG? . Hope u are 
Much better these days!


----------



## 2thFairy (Aug 31, 2012)

Terriernut lives closest to her.  Misty, go hunt her down and shake her up for us!


----------



## Manzyb (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah Misty!  Go track down our girl   lol


----------



## Samboi (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes - I've been wondering what has become of Shazz too .... ???


----------



## Terriernut (Aug 31, 2012)

I will text her. Bet she is busy with the kids. Most will go back to school next week here.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Sep 2, 2012)

I started pentasa & stopped asacol.  Have been doing well and even stopped taking pred a few days ago.  Am currently on vacation with inlaws but will write more when I'm not worn out from the wedding & have more time.  Hope you all are doing well too Lisa


----------



## Manzyb (Sep 2, 2012)

Good to hear!!!!  Have a great vacation!


----------



## Terriernut (Sep 4, 2012)

As expected Shazz is fine and ready for the kids to go back to school!! I was glad to hear that she is alive and well!


----------



## 2thFairy (Sep 4, 2012)

YaY!! Thanks for checking on her for us, Misty!


----------



## ArinMelissa (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been nauseated for about 3 yrs straight.  Only 2 things have helped me: phenegran (makes sleepy) and the SCD diet, and I've tried about everything.  Good luck!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Sep 5, 2012)

ArinMelissa said:


> I've been nauseated for about 3 yrs straight.  Only 2 things have helped me: phenegran (makes sleepy) and the SCD diet, and I've tried about everything.  Good luck!


Welcome ArinMelissa   Sorry to hear about that nausea.  Hopefully eventually you'll get things under control as I have.  In the meantime hang in there.  Lisa :hang:


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Sep 5, 2012)

The wedding was a whirlwind of activity & got to admit that I didn't eat most times on the road as I should.  Stomach let me know about it too.  Husband's family is originally from India so the food which was plentiful was very spicy.  Did my best to get the less spicy, closer to tummy friendly stuff although wasn't always successful.  Made a couple of close runs to the bathroom.  

Sunday night after the reception we brought Dad & his 2 aunts (who are almost 90) back to his house to spend the night.  In the morning we had our old people alarm with them running the washer & talking loud to each other.  Since mom's passed away dad's bathroom smells like a bachelor pad.  I doubt he cleans his house  much & the house he lives in is from the 30's so walls are thin & you hear everything.  We survived though & are glad to be home.  Wedding was beautiful & we're glad we were able to go.  Now onto the relaxing part of vacation!


----------



## Manzyb (Sep 5, 2012)

Glad you had such a good time!   

I hate when walls are thin and people can even hear me just think about pooping lol

I hear you about the eating on the road thing.  I'm on my way driving to California right now from Kentucky.  I finished my 2nd day on the road today, but haven't been feeling well to begin with, so yesterday I starved myself and forgot to drink much so i really hurt myself doing that   it wasn't intentional, i just wasn't well enough to eat, and then not trying to eat or drink made it all so much worse!!  I did things differently today though.  Still not doing the greatest, but I at least am not afraid I'm going to faint anymore.

Enjoy your vacation!!!    I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Sep 5, 2012)

Know what you mean.  But, with my father-inlaw's bathroom stinking like it did (not actually from me) I'm determined to bring some air freshner with us next time we go.  He did have some fabreeze that I used even though I don't think he uses it regularily. :stinks:

 Unfortunately, not all of our vacation is leisurely.  We cleaned the fridge today and have a few things around the house that have been neglected.  But, will take time to relax too

Take care of yourself on your trip Manzy.  Thankfully for the most part other than not eating right while traveling I did well.  But, also remember what it's like to be on the road while you're not feeling so good.  Keep safe and I'm sending hugs your way. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Manzyb (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Shazzy!!  How you doing??  Have you had your reversal?  

I wanted to check in.  I've been gone a bit with all this moving and crap going on.  Hope you are doing well!!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope all's going well with you Shazz  Been missing hearing from you. :hug:


----------



## 2thFairy (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking of you early this morning, Shazz, and wishing you were around.  Hopefully this means you are keeping busy with your boys.  :hug:


----------



## Manzyb (Nov 13, 2012)

How are you girlies doing these days?  I've been gone a bit but haven't forgotten you all!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Nov 13, 2012)

Been missing our nagging club   How are you doing Manzy?

Within the last few weeks I stopped seeing blood anal wise!  First time in a long time without any blood.  Still gotta be careful, but for the most part I'm doing alright  Found out that I don't do well with walnuts.  But, even though I paid for it for a couple days I didn't end up in a flare.

Am saying goodbye to the HMO at the end of the year and will be trying a PPO which should be a little cheaper.  A little apprehensive about it, but hopefully going with the PPO will actually turn out to be a good thing...


----------



## Manzyb (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to hear you are doing ok!

I'm ok.  Having a rough time, but I'm still trying to adjust to this move to california an is haven't had a tysabri treatment in almost 3 months because of insurance mishaps and stupid red tape from all these guidelines with the TOUCH program.  I finally have an appointment with my new GI next Tuesday do hoping thy goes well and he can get me started back on the tysabri.  So we'll see!  My life is always in a constant state of chaos


----------



## Manzyb (Nov 14, 2012)

On the plus side.... We are about 15 minutes from the beach and Sadie and I go often . She loves it there.  Definitely good for our souls


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that.  Hopefully things will start turning around for you.  Glad to hear that the beach is good for you.  :hug:

I too am thankful to finally be able to start feeling more like myself again.  It's about time, especially after 2 years.

How are 2th & Terriernut?


----------



## Terriernut (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with flu, an uninvited guest! Currently reacquainting myself with my sofa! So glad to hear you are doing well!


----------



## 2thFairy (Nov 14, 2012)

Things are groovy here.  I've finally experienced my first blowout while asleep and then a just a few days ago had my first leak onto clothing--apparently had a hole in the bag.  Luckily, both instances were minor and were quickly remedied.  However, I have now popped my stoma life experience cherry.  Yea, me!  hahaha!!


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Nov 14, 2012)

I know how you feel Terrier.  I seem to have an ongoing cold here.  Frusterating thing is that once I think I'm getting done with one cold, I come down with another. :ybatty:


----------



## Manzyb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry you have the flu Misty   No fun!
Have you heard from Shazz lately?


----------



## Terriernut (Nov 16, 2012)

No, havent heard a peep from Shazz.  

I'm recovered from the virus now thank you.  It was more a throat thing and high fever.  Thankfully had a flu shot or probably wouldve been worse.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmm...sure hope the quiteness from Shazz is a good thing... :shifty-t:


----------



## Terriernut (Nov 16, 2012)

She hasn't logged on here since August


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Nov 16, 2012)

:well:

Usually if we send a personal message it'll show up on her email right Misty?  If so, we could flood her with threatening emails telling her that we miss her and hope she's doing well...


----------

